
Why Don't People Adopt Black Pets? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/why-dont-people-adopt-black-pets/
======
lsiunsuex
We have a black cat. She's a little skiddish and we had to have all of her
teeth removed due to a really bad case of gingevitis but other then that, we
have no more bad luck they we normally do (we think)

(she swallows her food; cats can do that, and we feed her soft food every
other time, in case anyone is wondering how a cat eats with no teeth)

------
boobsbr
I have an adopted black mutt, and she is the sweetest thing ever.

I fostered an old fat black cat for a year. He kinda hated me in the first
month, but later he got around to liking me (I had the tuna!).

------
cafard
The largest dog on my block is a big black Newfoundland, adopted from a
shelter. Before he arrived, the biggest was probably a Rottweiler,
predominantly black, also I'm pretty sure adopted.

